# Here we go again . . . Craigscam



## PATRIOT (Jun 4, 2017)

What's the point??
Is "Ashley" lonely??


----------



## KMixson (Jun 4, 2017)

I think I'll pass. No A/C or power windows. :LOL2:


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 4, 2017)

KMixson said:


> I think I'll pass. No A/C or power windows. :LOL2:


 :LOL2: 


I don't get it either. Other than capturing some email addresses, what is the purpose of the scam.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 7, 2017)

i got to get me some of them brakes and rotors for my boat. does it have power windows?


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 7, 2017)

Damn, had me at heated seats!


----------



## water bouy (Jun 9, 2017)

That person has had bunches of craigslist scams always with the same email address.


----------



## Ttexastom (Jun 15, 2017)

If it looks too good to be true, it usually is a scam .


----------

